# pol~line queens



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

does anyone have pol.line queens and if you have how have they done for you? also does anyone know where to get them?


----------



## DonShackelford (Jan 17, 2012)

They are available from Glenn Apiaries
http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/

I haven't tried them yet but have purchased one for this spring. The people I've talked with that have used them report mixed results. I guess it's like any queen order, there are good ones and mediocre ones.


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm getting a Pol-Line Hygenic Italian breeder queen from Glenn Apiaries this April. I'll have mated queens ready by mid to late May.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I got one pol-line breeder last spring from Glenn and raised a good number of queens from her. Many of these were used to requeen my own hives and create nucs for this season. So far I'm impressed, but we have had an extremely mild winter. One of my 5 frame nucs had three frames of brood last weekend. All other look good too.


----------



## Bill S (Jul 4, 2011)

I started rearing 'pol-line' queens last year from a breeder queen that I received from Glenn Apiaries. Thus far I'm impressed. In comparison with my other types of queens thus far, I noticed last Fall that the 'pol-line' were producing more brood, bringing in pollen when other colonies weren't, and their temperment is good. They have all survived the winter thus far but so have my other colonies since it has very mild. I have another 'pol-line' breeder coming in May.


----------

